# formating multiple tables Word 2010



## Martina (Oct 13, 2006)

Is it possible to copy the formatting (shading, color, font size, font, height, width, etc.) from one table and apply the same formatting to another table in one step? 


Thanks


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

I already answered this question two days ago at: copying table formats in word 2010. There you acknowledged the fact that you had received a reply and said you would try those options.

Posting the same question elsewhere without acknowledging the fact you already have an answer:
(a) is asking people to re-invent the wheel;
(b) is extremely rude; and
(c) isn't going to change the answer.

For cross-posting etiquette, please read: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------

